# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Column: De Moerman therapie voor verbeterde weerstand

## gerard1977

Indien een patient wordt behandeld voor de gevolgen van kanker dan krijgt het lichaam veel te verduren. Het kan gaan om een operatie waarbij weefsel wordt verwijderd in combinatie met bestraling en/ of een chemokuur. Deze behandelmethoden vormen een zware belasting voor de weerstand en dus dient daartoe een speciale therapie te worden gevolgd. Wat is het Moerman dieet en hoe stimuleert het de weerstand? 

*Wie is de uitvinder van het dieet?*
De basis van de therapie is in de jaren dertig gelegd door de arts C. Moerman. Er is namelijk geconstateerd dat er een causaal verband bestaat tussen het hebben van kanker, voeding en levensstijl. Tot 1939 is de behandelmethode geperfectioneerd zodoende dat patiënten met ernstige kanker meer gunstige resultaten hebben laten zien. Het vormt op zich geen vervanging van de behandeling van kanker echter zorgt ervoor dat processen in het lichaam worden geoptimaliseerd en daarmee de weerstand een boost kan worden gegeven. Door deze arts is een basis gelegd waarbij door gezonde voeding en voldoende mineraalinname alle lichaamsdelen worden gestimuleerd. Het vormt nu nog steeds een belangrijke manier om de gevolgen van de behandeling van kanker te minimaliseren. Daarnaast wordt gesteld dat het meehelpt in de bestrijding van verkeerde cellen. Wat houdt dit verder in? 

*Wat stimuleert het?* 
Door de behandelend arts wordt voeding en supplementen voorgeschreven welke strikt moeten worden ingenomen. Ze stimuleren namelijk vele processen. Denk bijvoorbeeld aan magnesium welke voor een honderdtal lichaamsprocessen noodzakelijk zijn, ijzer voor de aanmaak van veel rode bloedlichaampjes, de juiste vitaminen en dat alles binnen een uitgebalanceerde voeding. Het doel is dat er slechts voor het lichaam positief werkende stoffen binnenkomen en alle andere stoffen worden geweerd. Het lichaam heeft voldoende zuurstofrijk bloed nodig waarbij de bloeddruk op een gemiddeld goed niveau is. 

*Waar bestaat het uit?*
Het is gebaseerd op een dieet van volwaardige ingrediënten, dat houdt in dat men altijd exact weet wat er binnen komt. Het zijn de zuivere nog niet bewerkte bestanddelen zoals men die aantreft bij biologisch geweekte producten. Dat houdt in groene groente, granen en fruit. Vlees en gevogelte bevat teveel verzadigde vetten echter vette gekweekte vis past binnen het dieet. Daarnaast moet zout zoveel als mogelijk worden voorkomen. Omdat het lichaam tijdens de behandeling extra veel energie en voedingsstoffen nodig heeft zal het dieet onvoldoende zijn. In aanvulling dienen supplementen ingenomen te worden zodat het lichaam voldoende kracht en energie kan krijgen. Dit wordt de ‘niet toxische tumortherapie’ genoemd. 

*Verplichting om het dieet te volgen*
Het klinkt logisch maar toch komt het voor dat men het inneemt. Een stevige maaltijd bestaande uit vlees met een vet randje moet men altijd mijden. Alcohol en roken moeten ten strengste worden uitgesloten. Het is noodzaak om de aanbevelingen binnen het Moerman dieet strikt op te volgen om zo de herstelkansen te stimuleren. Alle verlokkingen van iedere dag moeten dan ook worden ontzien om de kracht van het dieet optimaal zijn werk te laten doen. Op die manier kan het lichaam voldoende energie en voedingsstoffen krijgen om voldoende kracht tijdens de behandeling en herstel te geven. Let wel dat de mate van aanvullende voedingssupplementen door de behandelend arts moeten worden vastgesteld. 

*Preventief zelf toepassen?*
.../...

Lees verder...

----------

